# 2012 Australian Canoe & Kayak Cod Fishing Championships



## Codclassic (Sep 20, 2011)

G'Day all

Without being able to add much to your forum by the way of knowledge on Canoe & Kayak fishing, I wish to bring to your interest an event I'm sure may excite you all.

The 2nd "Old Town Australian Canoe & Kayak Cod Fishing Championships".

The "Old Town ACKCFC" will be fished as an individual event with its own simple set of rules under the Cod Classic banner. This event will be open to all canoe and kayak based fishermen and take place on Lake Mulwala, Sat December 1st.
A $10 nomination fee on top of the Cod Classic entry fee ($90) will see all participants in with a chance of taking home the title of "Australian Canoe & Kayak Cod Fishing Champion" along with some great prizes, trophy's and bragging rights!
Upon entry, competitors will be issued with an official measuring device and ID token. All legal size Cod must be measured, photographed and released alive. At the conclusion of the days fishing, all photographed Cod captures will be verified by an organising official. Upon verification, an official Cod Classic catch card receipt will be issued for that fish to be entered into the Cod Classic itself. The person with the longest photographed Cod will be declared the ACKCFC winner. A complete set of rules and regulations will be issued upon registration.
For more information or an entry form feel free to give me a call on M 0439 441667 or shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] 
Look forward to making this event a huge success.

Cheers 
Tony Bennett
Cod Classic & Old Town ACKCFC
Event Director


----------

